# FDA Says Home Covid Tests Inaccurate



## win231 (Aug 12, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/the-fda-...tests-to-avoid-false-negatives-170635218.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 12, 2022)

Not at all surprised. First of all, the test has to be done properly and how many people do that? And if they didn't perform the test properly the first time, who's to say they'll do it right the second time? Early on I'd seen reports of celebrities (Elon Musk, Eryka Badu) who tested positive, then negative twice. After they announced wide spread availability for the test, I figured others would encounter the same conflicting results or false positives or more likely, false negatives.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2022)

The test is not accurate, so.......repeating it again & again makes it accurate?    

Reminds me of that "Refrigerated Meat Truck" tale.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 13, 2022)

It worked for my daughter - but she didn't buy it at a drugstore, it was one the government sent. She had to go by ambulance to the hospital.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

I no longer trust the FDA or the CDC. Both agencies have been politicized and act more as an arm of the government. At one time, these two agencies were the leaders in the medical arena for guidance and trusted by most Americans. That is no longer the case. Each person has to investigate and come up with their own substantiated answers and do what they believe is best for their self.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 15, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> I no longer trust the FDA or the CDC. Both agencies have been politicized and act more as an arm of the government. At one time, these two agencies were the leaders in the medical arena for guidance and trusted by most Americans. That is no longer the case. Each person has to investigate and come up with their own substantiated answers and do what they believe is best for their self.


exactly ... last December doctors at a nearby urgent care  here told patients they had tested with the rapid antigen test ........that they would actually need another PCR test since the antigens ones were so unreliable. 
Now 8 months later and millions of these taxpayer funded test shipped out to people and the CDC catches on that they are not working very well.....   
The FDA and CDC have little chance convincing most anymore about anything .... and LOSS of respect and or trust was all SELF inflicted.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 15, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> I no longer trust the FDA or the CDC. Both agencies have been politicized and act more as an arm of the government. At one time, these two agencies were the leaders in the medical arena for guidance and trusted by most Americans. That is no longer the case. Each person has to investigate and come up with their own substantiated answers and do what they believe is best for their self.


And @Jeni  I know where you're coming from. Sometimes I wonder WTH they are thinking with the guidelines or lack thereof during all of this.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And @Jeni  I know where you're coming from. Sometimes I wonder WTH they are thinking with the guidelines or lack thereof during all of this.


they were all over the place and often confusing  and conflicting advice ........ some seemed like guesses and that is not leadership or expert it was embarrassing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> they were all over the place and often confusing  and conflicting advice ........ some seemed like guesses and that is not leadership or expert it was embarrassing.


Yep! I totally agree.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2022)

i don't think those home tests are at all accurate.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2022)

Let's say 50% of the covid cases are caught by the test. The other 50% are not detected, either because the test doesn't always work, or because the user misread the instructions.  At least 50% of cases would have been caught, which is a lot better than nothing.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 17, 2022)

And yet the government hands them out like beads at Mardi Gras time. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2022)

It's hard to know what to believe.  But I'd be cautious about turning to Alex Jones for the right answers.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 19, 2022)

I have had about 18 or so of the home tests. So far, the mark was on the C and not the T. So I considered them accurate. I haven't had Covid since January of 2021.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 20, 2022)

I lost all faith in the medical related organizations when -

The American Medical Association (AMA) has determined that birth certificates* should not record the baby's sex for legal purposes*. The idea is that since babies haven't chosen their gender yet, they shouldn't be burdened with their bodies being legally identified as one biological sex or the other.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 20, 2022)

Just to add, my daughter and the other 6 people she is close to knew their covid test results were accurate because they had all the symptoms of supposedly "mild" cases. My daughter's covid was verified at the hospital, but I don't know about the others. They all had high fevers - pretty much 104*F. The elderly woman who had it told me she thought her ribs would break from all the coughing, and that it was extremely painful to cough.

I guess it is mild compared to serious cases, for sure.


----------



## Vida May (Aug 20, 2022)

I am glad I had a home test for covid.  The first time I used it, I knew I had been exposed.  I isolated for a week and then tested to increase my confidence that I was not contagious.  I found using the test very easy and was glad to come up negative.

A couple of weeks have passed but last night I wasn't feeling right so I tested a second time.  This time I tested positive and this morning I was able to get the medication without a hassle.  Well, it was time-consuming to go through urgent care and then the drug store so I need to stay up a few more hours before taking the second dose.

Hopefully, I will get through this without much of a problem. Possibly infecting someone has been my worst fear and have no idea how I got infected.  If I had known I was exposed I would have stayed home.         I called everyone and let them know the problem and that I would not be visiting for at least a week.  The medical community is more relaxed than in the beginning.  I don't think it is the killer it was in the beginning.


----------



## Been There (Sep 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Let's say 50% of the covid cases are caught by the test. The other 50% are not detected, either because the test doesn't always work, or because the user misread the instructions.  At least 50% of cases would have been caught, which is a lot better than nothing.


Agree, but what about the 50% that were not detected so people go on their merry way effecting others. Had the tests been accurate and people would have quarantined, then the people that were effected wouldn’t have been. And they spread it to others, who spread it to others, and so on. The tests need to be 100% effective or how do we know which 50% are accurate and which 50% aren’t?

Maybe my two boxes (in the mail) of tests were 100% effective, but my neighbors, were 0% effective. How do you or whoever decides which tests are accurate and which aren’t? If you can’t count on reliability, what do you count on, luck?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2022)

You can count on "something" being better than "nothing."

Probably all the medications and preventatives we take against any disease are only a certain percent effective. I doubt that any of them are 100% effective.  But aren't they better than just trusting to luck?


----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2022)

This has all been such a fiasco.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sunny said:


> You can count on "something" being better than "nothing."
> 
> Probably all the medications and preventatives we take against any disease are only a certain percent effective. I doubt that any of them are 100% effective.  But aren't they better than just trusting to luck?


Big difference between 46% & 100%.


----------

